# sink pulling away from granite countertop



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

what type of adhesive is typically used to install SS sinks (bottom mount) to granite? is it fairly uncommon to have the sink pulling away? I'll be checking out this job tomorrow and trying to get my ducks in a row


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

100% Silicone. For small sinks that's usually enough. For large sinks that are going to get heavy when they're full, clip posts are drilled and epoxied around the perimeter underneath.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

do the clips ever come out? I'm sure if someone stands in the sink, but under normal use are the clips very sturdy? 

what about some of the thinner asian granite I've seen advertised which is thinner-do they drill/epoxy for clips too?

thanks guys!


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> do the clips ever come out? I'm sure if someone stands in the sink, but under normal use are the clips very sturdy?
> 
> what about some of the thinner asian granite I've seen advertised which is thinner-do they drill/epoxy for clips too?
> 
> thanks guys!


I've never come across that, but I'm sure it's possible. Is it 2cm or 3cm material?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I bet someone skipped the clips, typically the stone guys install the undermount in the shop prior to installing the tops. Clips and silicone or clips with epoxy for heavy duty sinks.GMOD.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Silicone and Strong Tie*

I don't like just using Silicone, I hate the little clips and me and the boys prefer to install with Strong Tie Wire and silicone.

We attach two lengths of strong tie under the sink vanity up high and then use them to mechanically anchor the sink to the underside of the counter. You will see many Stone Guys do this install and I have found that every other plumber does as well.

We use silicone to help - but the Strong Tie Wire takes the weight. Make sure to use stainless Strong tie or wrap it with electrical tape. A coat or two of Hydro Ban on the underside of your sink can help a little with noise as many of the higher end sinks are sprayed for just this reason on the backside.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

On concrete tops I set azek rails along the underside, then I epoxy and install clips into azek, so far, so good, GMOD


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I have used a combination of silicone (on the sink rim itself) and then epoxied pcs. of granite to the underside of the sink (one pc flush with rim, the other overlapping it). Learned that trick many years ago from an installer


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

turned into a 4.5hr job to disassemble the granite top and reshim in order to level the top and then reinstall the sink...nice finished product thought 

thanks for the tips :thumbsup:


----------



## The smart way (Sep 9, 2010)

Could you see why the sink pulled away.


----------



## mikebooth (Dec 12, 2009)

*mikebooth*

Contact Akemi they have a product named akepox. This is what you need, never had problem with it.


----------

